# Stripes and patterns on carpet in cars



## SteveW (Feb 21, 2006)

Is this REALLY a thing?

The first I've heard of it was when I spotted a post on a facebook page I read sometimes, and there were loads of pictures of people's creations.

It's harmless enough I guess, and some of the designs are pretty creative to be fair, but it's not a lawn :lol:

I don't think it's something I'd do, because the minute you get into the car, you mess it up with your shoes anyway - but I guess it's a nice finishing touch for a pro detailer to do maybe, a bit like a signature on a painting?


----------



## andy__d (Jun 27, 2018)

"facrbook",... you said all that needs saying Right there,, 
brain deads,,, but if it keeps the fwits happy And away from people


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

^^^^^^^^

Sent from my SM-A405FN using Tapatalk


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Can always rely on andy_d to tell it how it is :lol:


----------



## SteveW (Feb 21, 2006)

andy__d said:


> "facrbook",... you said all that needs saying Right there,,
> brain deads,,, but if it keeps the fwits happy And away from people


:lol:

Yeah, you have a point. Geez there's some judgemental people around on some of these pages! (facebook, not here).

I liken it to how a lot of internet forums USED to be back at the turn of the century - full of pedantic know-it-alls that would rather scoff at your attempts to do something, or belittle your questions, rather than try to help as best they could.

It seems the majority of forums these days (well the ones I still use anyway) have far less of these types using them now compared to in the past, which makes them a much nicer place to frequent.

So I guess we should be thankful to facebook for something at least? :lol:


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

andy__d said:


> "facrbook",... you said all that needs saying Right there,,
> brain deads,,, but if it keeps the fwits happy And away from people


:thumb: comment made my afternoon mate


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Hmmmmmm............

First I'm not a facebook fan and as i've commented on here before at times this forum is becoming too Facebook like with some of the threads and bitterness /criticism in comments. Pretty frustrating as one of the things i loved about this forum was the fact users were decent and we didn't have the Facebook trolls......

A quick search shows posts going back to 2013 on this forum with guides on how to put stripes in carpets including comments from sponsors so yes it is a thing and not just from Facebook.

Clearly Facebook is 7 year behind us on here :lol:


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

andy__d said:


> "facrbook",... you said all that needs saying Right there,,
> brain deads,,, but if it keeps the fwits happy And away from people


I'd imagine that's the kind of comments you get on Facebook, I wouldn't know though as I don't use it.

I've seen the striped carpet thing on here before, probably just a bit of fun and not something to get all feisty about 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Whenever I take out my carpet mats to give them a deep clean with a carpet machine cleaner, I put strips on my mats and I’m not ashamed to say so. Doesn’t bloody last though :lol:


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Another carpet striper here too :thumb:



















Not ashamed to say so either :thumb:


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

We love them too lol


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

I do it on customers cars, not all though, I've even been asked not to do it by one, and others have said they love it. Each to their own as with anything :thumb:


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

Honestly don't get the negativity, thought we all did it! - what else should we do with the time saved, wash our anoraks? :detailer:


----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

I think it's just an added touch to a good interior detail and will continue to do it.


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Never done it myself but certainly something that looks good, may have to try it next time


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2008)

suds said:


> Honestly don't get the negativity, thought we all did it! - what else should we do with the time saved, wash our anoraks? :detailer:


this x2 :thumb:


----------



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

I barely have time to hoover them, let alone put stripes in.


----------



## SteveW (Feb 21, 2006)

suds said:


> Honestly don't get the negativity, thought we all did it! - what else should we do with the time saved, wash our anoraks? :detailer:


Don't get me wrong, I wasn't being overly negative with my post. I'd just never heard of it before - but then I've only recently got back into cleaning my car properly this June when I bought my new one, after a few years away from it.

Used to love doing it when I was in car clubs and used to put my car on club stands at shows, but family etc got in the way and I lost interest.

I must admit, since I posted I've been looking at a lot of pictures online of carpet striping/art and to be honest some of it is really good!


----------



## grunty-motor (Aug 11, 2016)

Whats all the fuss? My ones have the stripes pre fitted:speechles


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

grunty-motor said:


> Whats all the fuss? My ones have the stripes pre fitted:speechles


That's given me an idea - going to get my hair trimmer (with different height adjustments) and permanently trim a pattern in to the carpet :driver:


----------



## Gas head (May 28, 2010)

for me if a detailer has taken the time and effort into putting stripes in the carpet it might also show that they take a little bit more pride in the work they do and likely the rest of the detail hasn't been skimped one either.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Bristle Hound said:


> Another carpet striper here too :thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That interior :argie: and the strips of course :lol:


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

grunty-motor said:


> Whats all the fuss? My ones have the stripes pre fitted:speechles


You defo need a set of these in your X3 GM :thumb:


----------



## grunty-motor (Aug 11, 2016)

Bristle Hound said:


> You defo need a set of these in your X3 GM :thumb:


they do look rather nice! where they from?


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

grunty-motor said:


> they do look rather nice! where they from?


They are genuine OEM rubber mats GM :thumb:
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Brand-Ne...047079&hash=item2ad0a74078:g:QU0AAOSw3hFdMHV5

Not cheap but very good quality IMHO


----------



## sshooie (May 15, 2007)

Bristle Hound said:


> Another carpet striper here too :thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Could have done the seats...


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

sshooie said:


> Could have done the seats...


& the door cards ... :lol:


----------

